# FiveStar Dual Fuel Range Query



## windknot (Sep 21, 2002)

As you can see from my post count, I have just arrived. I have searched the archives to the best of my ability and have found little to no information on FiveStar brand ranges.

As you can see from my signature, I am not a chef, nor do I play one on TV.

BACKGROUND

What I am however, is someone who is in the process of building a new home. This is providing me with a once in a lifetime opportunity to install a Kitchen (note the capitalization-it represents the reverence I hold for my kitchen) like I have always wanted and could never hope for.

I want to install a 60" "commercial style" dual fuel range.

WHY?

Because I want to, and Fair Wife (again note the capitalization) said I could.

Will I ever need all 60"? Probably (but not daily)....we have neglected to entertain often in our current home due to space restrictions and the new casa will be monsterous and I will be required to "perform" in the kitchen on a semi-regular basis.

THE MEAT OF THE ISSUE

I have seen ads for the FiveStar ranges and I have the opportunity to purchase one throught a home buyers club for around $5500 (2 electric ovens, 6 gas burners, a griddle and a grill). Problem is that I have never seen one "Hands-On". There is an authorized dealer within 50 miles of me for repair/parts as needed, but they do not keep them in stock, they are "spcecial order only."

Obviously price point is important. With full length backsplash, shipping, 60" hood and 900 cfm blower I'm looking at around $8000 total. No small chunk of change, but overall in the category...oprobably the lowest (That I have found) for a 60".

Now the dilemma. My research thus far has revealed a mix of issues. There are a few posters on 'other' sites that bash the FiveStar mercilessly. The postings are only from a couple of people however, but their tone is strong. On the other hand, there are propoonents and opponents of pretty much all of the other brands, but there are usually plenty of rebuttals for those.

There is little mentioned on-line about the FiveStar Ranges.

Does anyone out there have one, what is thier opinion of them?

I appreciate those who have other brands, but I will post a follow up thread about "the others" and request thier advice there, so please limit this to impressions of the FiveStar only.

Many Thanks

Windknot


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Windknot,
I don't have a Five-Star range. I opted for a DCS instead, and will comment later. However, one thing I must say: There is no way in h**l that I would spend a chunk of change like these type of appliances cost without actually seeing one live and in person. If there was no DCS dealer near me, I would not have bought one. I ended up driving about 45 min - 1 hour to see one at a dealer. The time spent on the road is a small price to pay considering the number of years you should get out of it. 

Scott


----------



## windknot (Sep 21, 2002)

There is NO way that I can warrant dropping that kind of scratch on something that I have only seen pictures of, I've got Faith....just not that much Faith. 

The downside of not seeing one is....well...not seeing one. If I cant see one, I'm sure I'll opt for something else, but the pricepoint makes it worth the effort. The upside is, that Fair Wife and I are on our way north a stretch to look at the "Others" i.e. Viking, Wolf (Sub-Zero) and Dacor this afternoon.

Fair Wife may be willing to drop the bigger bucks.....


She saw the Wolf and likes the RED KNOBS!!!!

Whatever it takes....

Still interested in seeing if anyone has any actual hands on experience with a FiveStar?????


Wind


----------



## dbassist (Mar 29, 2002)

I too have been trying to decide what range or range top to buy. A couple weeks ago I went to a nearby dealer and asked about 5 star. The salesman told me, with a smirk, that they didn't compare to the top of the line pro ranges. I asked what he meant and he showed me. The drip pans that are under each burner are only about 7-8 inches square-too small. The stainless steel front edge is only bent over. You can actually easily reach under it and pull it forward or back, which I did. All in all, their ranges are what the price would tell you. The burners are light weight aluminum while most of the others are either heavy, solid, aluminum or cast iron or brass. I did not try cooking on one. I haven't seen any ranges in any stores that you could actually see all lit up. After about 20 seconds any thoughts of buying a 5 star dissolved into the depressing reality that top of the line does actually cost more.

I have done a lot of research into range tops and 30" ranges. We've decided to spend the dough and go for the range. Here's what I've learned;

Thermadore-Excellent burners, very heavy duty. Sealed for easy cleaning. 15,000 btu's each burner. The simmer setting cycles on and off. This would drive me crazy. We currently have a stove that does that on occasion, as a malfunction, and we can't stand the clicking sound. I've heard others say the same thing. Their pro 30" model won't be out until December. I cannot wait that long. Dual fuel.

Wolf-Heavy duty burners. I think they are partially sealed. 16,000 btu's each. I may be able to get the all gas 30" for $3,000 so this may be the one for me. I need to see it again to double check ease of cleaning. This is a big point in my mind.

Kitchenaid--I need to see it again. It had grates across the entire top. 15,000 btu's each burner. Sealed burners. Dual fuel. Comes with 9" back splash included. I can get a good price on this at HOME EXPO CENTER. Around $3,200. I'll probably get this one. Consumer reports has very good things to say about this one-for what it's worth.

Kenmore Elite--Supposedly, according to Consumer Reports, compares to the Kitchenaid for much less $. I doubt it. The burners have no where near the same power. Only 1 has even 14, 000 btu's.

DCS--Look and feel excellent. Expensive but seems to be high quality. I think the new ones have 17,500 btu's each burner. 5 burners on the 30" model. They are also sealed burners. Dual fuel.

Dacor--Look and feel excellent. Slightly less expensive than DCS. They come with griddle, wok ring, and 9" back guard included. 15,000 btu's each burner. Dual fuel.

At this point my head is spinning. Good luck. Let me know if you learn anything else. I should be buying in the next week, I hope.


----------



## dbassist (Mar 29, 2002)

I forgot to mention that I had posted a query a week or so ago about 5 star too. Just check in the equipment forum and you should see it. Good luck.


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Winstar,

Don't waste your time/money on 5-Star. They are not in the same league as Wolf/DCS/Dynasty/Thermador/Dacor (I'm a luxury home builder by occupation in addition to being a home gourmet).

Personally, I like DCS the best with their new 17,500Btu sealed burners. They go from both VERY HOT to low simmer (140 degrees) very well. I'd go with the 48-inch dual-fuel range (gas is a lot cheaper though), 5 burners with the 17-inch griddle (get a grill if you can, but I don't think they make it that way). You can also go with 4 burners, grill, and griddle. Infrared burners in oven are great, they will hold full-size sheet pans, and have roller racks. Finally, they (and Wolf/Dynasty too), are built like TANKS and will last 50 years or more. Also for a 48-inch to 60-inch deal, 900CFM on the range hood won't cut it. You need at least 1200 to 1400 CFM - try Vent-a-Hood or Thermador. If you still want the 60 inch setup, I'd go with Dynasty (all gas though). Viking is a great marketing company, but their products (and service) leave a lot to be desired. Good luck. CMVnatural.


----------



## dbassist (Mar 29, 2002)

I bought the Kitchen Aid 30" range. I get it Tuesday. I can't wait. Now if I could only get a vent hood that will reach the top of my ceiling, 12' 5".


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Dbassist,

Talk to the folks at Vent-a-Hood. On something that high, they will custom cut a cover at not a huge price gouge, in my experience. Good luck, CMVnatural


----------



## dbassist (Mar 29, 2002)

CMV,

Thanks for your advice. I'm going with a Zephyr vent hood. It's 685 CFM and is very funky looking which will fit in great in my kitchen. Quality-wise it seems to be excellent.


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Dbassist,

I don't know much about Zephyr hoods, other than most internal blower hoods are very noisy once you get past 600CFM. The Vent-a-Hood are unique in that they "push" the air through the vent pipe versus "pulling" the air. By pushing it, you get a much quieter hood, and in their case, it's got a built in fire backdraft damper, which adds to the safety of the hood. For a 30-inch range w/dual fuel, you should be OK with that CFM rating. What happens a lot of times when they go to an all gas unit (esp. on 36 and 48 inch models, you really need 1200 or more CFM to properly exhaust them. Good luck, CMVnatural:chef:


----------



## windknot (Sep 21, 2002)

Fair Wife relented....I have ordered a Viking VGRC605-6GQ which equates to a 60" Viking Gas - 6 burners, griddle and Grill, twin big ovens. Ordered it with the "High Shelf" backsplash/Oven vent.

The capper was that Viking is offering a deal through November: Purchase any Viking Stove and get you vent hood at half off. 

I ordered the 66" Viking Venthood with the grease baffles et al. 


Thanks for all your help.....NOW...who wants to help me carry it in the house?????


Windknot OUT


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Windknot,

If it is at all possible, I would highly advise you to change your order for the same type of range from Viking to Wolf (preferably) or to Dynasty (OK). The price is about the same, and both Wolf and Dynasty ranges are built like TANKS. As far as the hood goes, Viking's hoods are NOISY BIG TIME. I'd suggest a Vent-a-Hood 1200 CFM dual twin internal blower hood. It may cost you a few bucks more, but it is so much quieter than Viking. Also, when you turn on the blowers, they operate at 1/2 speed (150 CFM each), and then when the temperature gets over 140 degrees, they kick up to the full speed (300CFM each). That way, you get an even quieter hood. Trust me, I've tested Viking hoods, and I've been to Vent-a-Hood's plant in Texas and compared theirs side by side to Viking, Thermador, and Broan/Best.

Viking is a great marketing company, but their products are unremarkable in terms of customer and warranty report. Their top burners are also hard to manage when simmering. 

There's my two cents. CMVnatural


----------



## cmvnatural (Sep 29, 2002)

Windknot,

I meant to say customer and warranty support. Go to www.epinions.com, and look at their customer comments on Viking and you'll see what I mean.

The other big advantage for Wolf is that both their grill and griddle use infrared burners, which are far superior to Viking. They also have dual flame burners, which allow you to simmer no problem, and still crank the burners up to 16,000Btu.

You might also look at www.donsilvers.com. Don is my kitchen designer, was a chef for 15 years before doing kitchen design for the last 25 years, and he will tell you the same thing. Wolf, DCS, Dynasty are the best in that order. Good luck, CMVnatural.


----------



## silvers (Aug 6, 2012)

keep looking --there are mich better brands out there--if you buy on the basis of money only ---thats a mastake


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

silvers said:


> keep looking --there are mich better brands out there--if you buy on the basis of money only ---thats a mastake


Dude. I think he's already bought a range. Check the dates on posts /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mullet.gif


----------



## tiffanyzh (Mar 13, 2013)

My DCS oven that I loved dearly died caused by repair men. They came in to fix the self cleaning but killed my both oven instead! Anyway, now I am in need of a new oven.

I Need a dual fuel 48" range. I narrowed down to a few brands: Thermador steamer range, wolf, DCS or five star. Which ever is going to be, I need to have the timed cooking option and Shabbas Mode.

My top pick is Thermador right now. It is $15,000. I am a little scared to spend that much on something with so many new features---would they break easily? I really like what it has to offer though. Both ovens are convection oven. The small one is a steam oven as well and there is a warming drawer under. AND, the ovens are 2" deeper than wolf---surprising, isnt it? So I can put three big and three small coking pan in the big oven in one shot! And I can steam four different side dishes at the same time in the small oven. The Burners are also high BTU. One of them offers 22,000 BTU. and it comes with a top quality dishwasher...... Dont know much about the quality. Can't find much reviews online. The consumer report seems like they are trying to avoid comments on the high end appliances....

My next choice will be wolf 48". The ovens are very small. The burners are only offering 15,000 BTU on all. $13,000. Only reason I am considering it is wolf is known for it Tank-like quality....

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tiffanyzh (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi CMV,

I liked your post. I respect that you know a lot about appliances. Could you give me some opinion about my kitchen range?

My DCS oven that I loved dearly died caused by repair men. They came in to fix the self cleaning but killed my both oven instead! Anyway, now I am in need of a new oven.

I Need a dual fuel 48" range. I narrowed down to a few brands: Thermador steamer range, wolf, DCS or five star. Which ever is going to be, I need to have the timed cooking option and Shabbas Mode.

My top pick is Thermador right now. It is $15,000. I am a little scared to spend that much on something with so many new features---would they break easily? I really like what it has to offer though. Both ovens are convection oven. The small one is a steam oven as well and there is a warming drawer under. AND, the ovens are 2" deeper than wolf---surprising, isnt it? So I can put three big and three small coking pan in the big oven in one shot! And I can steam four different side dishes at the same time in the small oven. The Burners are also high BTU. One of them offers 22,000 BTU. and it comes with a top quality dishwasher...... Dont know much about the quality. Can't find much reviews online. The consumer report seems like they are trying to avoid comments on the high end appliances....

My next choice will be wolf 48". The ovens are very small. The burners are only offering 15,000 BTU on all. $13,000. Only reason I am considering it is wolf is known for it Tank-like quality....

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## skittlebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am remodeling my tiny kitchen and looking for a "professional style" 24" inch sealed burner gas range. The makers I'm considering include Blue Star, Five Star, Bertazzoni, Ilve, Summit, and American Range. It is really hard to decide! The few reviews out there on some of these models are all mixed -- people either love them or absolutely hate them. I can't find the perfect one! 

I am willing to spend up to $4,000 on this -- quite a a chunk of cash for a small 24" stove. I want it to look really nice and fit with the kitchen decor, but I also need a reliable and long-lived range. I cook and bake a fair amount, but usually for 2 to 4 people only. The Five Star was my current leading choice, till I saw this thread. Should I avoid it??

Help!! Any feedback or opinions based on real experience with 24" inch pro-style ranges would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------

